# My buck won't breed my doe



## Hidden Waters Farm (Oct 3, 2010)

What age does a buck start breeding does? I went out and purchased a nice buck born in April with the knowledge he would be breeding right around now. (Yahoo herd improvement!) Well today my doe comes in heat at the perfect timing for kidding in the late winter/early spring, so I put the buck in with her and he immediately went to eat her hay which he had free choice in his own pen... The doe is in the state of raging heat, flagging like crazy, peeing near him and he is acting like she is invisible. Now I know he is plenty tall enough to reach her, but he hasn't even tried.

:GAAH: :hair: I am seriously loosing it. I mean, I realize he is young but my other bucks bred their first does at his age without even thinking about it. This guy is literally ruining my *Perfect* breeding plan for 2012 kids. So right now I put him in with the big bucks hoping that he will at least smell like he is in rut, though I'm not sure that is going to help me.

What do I do? It is too late for this doe (Of course) but the others will be cycling within the next month when I wanted them all to be bred.


----------



## Hidden Waters Farm (Oct 3, 2010)

Oh, He is a Nubian buck, So is the doe.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Some young bucks are slow ....usually they will breed quite young...your buck is a slow one and doesn't get the hint of what to do....I feel your frustration but... he may not breed right away...

Maybe get a rag and wipe her vulva and smear it on all over his nose.... he also doesn't sound to be in rut yet either...how old is he?


----------



## Hidden Waters Farm (Oct 3, 2010)

He was born in April, so he is just about 6 months old. His mouth/nose area is nasty/sticky like so I think he has just recently started coming into rut.

ETA: It just frustrates me because my 7-8 week old bucklings were more interested in breeding than him.


----------



## Goober (Aug 21, 2009)

Could you try putting her in with him instead of the other way around? Then she is "the new, wonderful thing" instead of anything else. A little different, but when I was breeding rabbits, it always went better to put the doe in the buck's cage instead of meeting on neutral ground with other new things around.


----------



## Hidden Waters Farm (Oct 3, 2010)

I read that somewhere else also, But his pen is not set up in a way that is possible. He had a doe as a pen mate, that probably has something to do with it. So I guess he is going to tough it out with the big bucks for a week or so. Meanwhile I am working on getting another buck, at least 1 yr old and proven.


----------



## louly73 (Aug 20, 2011)

I don't know if I am encouraged or discouraged. I just did the same thing you did and bought the same age goat to breed my does and one is doing everything in her power to get him to jump on. To no avail. My experienced goat friend said that maybe he is wormy which could effect his sex drive. So I wormed him. Here's the stupidest part of it all. I had him in with the wethers through the night and found him talking and humping the wethers! I too need my girls bred and this is very frustrating.

Just wanted to let you know you aren't the only one. :hair:


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

I have come to the conclusion my buck is gay....i say this because I have put him with a doe and he wasn't even close to being interested lol....and ours is 2 years old...I thought he may have bred one of our girls and I thought I saw evidence but now I wonder....if I dont get goat babies by spring he is gone lol


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Aww...that's frustrating. I bet he's still just to young. I've had bucks who haven't wanted to do the deed until they were yearlings. Each is a little different...unfortunately you'll probably just have to wait it out and hope for the best.


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

I think bucks don't breed when you want them to and do breed when you don't want them too....kinda like does wait forever till you are about to go crazy before they pop out babies lol


----------



## goatfarmergirl (Jul 3, 2011)

he might be too young. i advise getting another buck. if you are in virginia , you can borrow my buck. he keeps bothering and teasing the other does.

hlala: + :lovey: = :kidblack: :kidblue: :kidred:


----------



## goatsnmore (Feb 22, 2011)

Jessaba said:


> I have come to the conclusion my buck is gay


 :laugh: That there's darn funny!


----------



## Hidden Waters Farm (Oct 3, 2010)

I am happy I am not the only one in the situation, and then sad that you all have to go through it with me. Oh well I guess. As of today he is exactly the same. But - I have 2 Purebred Nubian bucks that will be coming to my farm in 1-2 weeks :stars:. Of course they are gonna cost me $450, but at this point I'm desperate. 

If the young buck doesn't get his act together shortly, He will be sent on his merry way to another farm. 

A gay buck lol, That actually reminds me of a buckling I had last year. It was only interested in breeding the other bucks, as soon as I introduced a doe in the buck barn he would try and mount the other bucks instead of the doe.


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

There is talk to getting rid of our buck because I have YET to see him breed or even be interested in our girls.........I really like him as he is friendly and a great buck, but here if you can't earn your keep then you gotta go. 

this is why I think he is gay lol...when we had a buck with him he acted like the big man trying to breed, sold the other buck and NOTHING!

I'm hoping I did see evidence on one of our does because I think he would make pretty babies.


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Unfortunately you can most definitely end up with a "gay" buck. I had one once. Got him with his brother and they would mount each other all day long, but forget the ladies. Mine usually show interest by six months and may even mount or show some bucky behavior...but none of mine have been effective at getting the job done until 7-8 months old (these are Nigerians.) I currently have six month old. He is still a little on the short side, but should be able to reach the doe I tried to breed him to a week ago. He wags his tongue at her and immediately tries to mount. He doesn't "prepare" himself and doesn't extend at all. Just humps the doe over and over until he is exhausted and gives up. I only left her for two days and then took her out. Hoping he is excited to see her next heat cycle and actually extends so he can connect point A to point B!


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

we have one buckling from March, and he is definately ready to do the deed, has been working on doing it since he was 3 months old, we didn't remove him from the Does until the beginning of Sept. We also have a one yr old Boer buck, who is so excited that everytime he see's a doe he extends....In fact right now Im sure he's down there flapping his tongue through the fence at the does across the Alley way from him. We raised bucklings last summer to sell in the fall, and one bred my La Mancha/Kiko doe at about 4months of age...so I would think that by 6months he would be ready....I have to agree that if at all possible I'ld put the doe in with him even for a day on her next heat cycle.


----------



## Hidden Waters Farm (Oct 3, 2010)

I probably won't be keeping him, Just because I need goats that want to breed when I think they are ready. He is a nice buck and all, but my plans are ruined now. 

I am getting 2 buck within a week or so, They are raring to go so I'm positive they can do the deed within 2 minutes with a doe.


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

we are having the same problem with our buck koda he bred great for 2 years and now all of a sudden hes like not even interested. Does he have to be in rut or something? cause this is just ridiculous we just put three does in with him and hes just looking at them like eh and we are like :GAAH:


----------



## auntsallysfarm (Jan 19, 2015)

my billy was born april of 2014 and bred 3 does and hasn't even bothered with any of the other ones at all, what should I do with him, I bought him private and they guaranteed him a breeder


----------

